# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Cutting access under sub floor

## CaptHowdy

Hi guys, 
This is my first post to this forum so please be gentle  :Smilie:  
My fiancee and i are very much beginners in the renovation space but nevertheless we have decided to refresh our spare bedroom and the sleep out (late 1940's house). After ripping back old horrible carpet in both rooms we've discovered pretty great condition floor boards. I'm not sure why these rooms were ever carpeted but thats a different story. 
Anyway, as we are unable to locate a manhole to access underneath the floor boards anywhere, we'd like to try and cut a manhole in one of the bedrooms and then cover it with a rug for the purposes of running extra powerpoints/cat6 etc. Is anyone able to assist in where we should start in this? This may be beyond my capabilities but i thought I'd try contacting this forum first to see how big of a job it was, and what would be required. The last thing I'd want to do is ruin any of the floorboards. 
FYI - Most of the rooms in our house are floorboards and in the dining room and kitchen there is lino installed so if there was ever a manhole to access underneath the house, it would have to be in there. Most powerpoints run in a conduit from the roof but there is evidence that a couple of them have run underneath the house, even the Telstra connection comes in under the house.    
Anyway, thanks in advance if anyone is able to comment.
Cheers. 
CaptHowdy

----------


## cherub65

Why not do it outside?

----------


## CaptHowdy

> Why not do it outside?

  Hi. Thanks for commenting. Thats an interesting question. I'd have to measure the clearance outside. Would it be easier to cut through the brick outside and creating a door there or simply cut a manhole in a bedroom do you think? I am in two minds about it. I'm not 100 % certain of the layout of the joists (nail holes of course would help help in that regard) which would add extra weight to making one outside.

----------


## cherub65

Defiantly outside, post some pics?

----------


## goldie1

X 2 for outside

----------


## Bloss

Yep - if there is enough underfloor height then an outside access is a better idea - a pity to cut into that nice timber flooring and the external access will remain available later too. A bit harder if it is full brick not brick veneer, but still OK. If brick veneer then needs t be below the bearers and between piers.  
Requires careful removal of bricks - use a masonry bit to drill out a row of mortar above the bricks you need to remove, use a grinder (115mm would do) with a  diamond wheel to cut the verticals then carefully tap out using a lump hammer and a cold chisel. Allow enough width and height to be able to frame up so you can cover with a door or hatch and still leave an opening wide enough to crawl though.

----------


## Moondog55

Outside is best.
How-ever IF you do need to put a manhole inside the house I would never use a bedroom, personally I think a corridor would be the best place as it would be easy to hide under a rug if need be, tell people it's access to the wine cellar and bomb shelter.

----------


## plum

If you have built in robes, that is the best place for an internal person hole. Often if a house has ducted heating underneath the only option is to go through the floor.

----------

